# Hello



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

I am new to smoking meats. I just picked up a Bar B Chef offset smoker. It looks like it is discontinued. There is no model number on it, no temperature gauge, no instruction manual, so I guess I will just learn as I go. I saw your forum when I was trying to look up information on this unit. Looks like there’s a lot of knowledge on this site, I will definitely be checking out your posts. Pretty excited to fire this thing up!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee. Looks like a good smoker. Not hard to drill you a hole for a gauge. Get you a tel-tru. Very reliable. Here's mine


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you TNJake! This smoker looks like it has had some heat on it from the outside? But all I see on the inside is some light rust on the grates, and around some of the bolts. Thanks for the tip on the temperature gauge.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome. Great forum like you said. You can also look for a thermometer that you can have show  grill temp as well as the temp if your meat. Inkbird is a site sponsor and has really good products.to get familiar with the smoker and temp control you’ll really need a good thermometer that way you can play around with it and get to know it a  little better


----------



## negolien (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome buddy


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

Thanks SmokingUPnorth,
I will grab a thermometer before I ruin something


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

negolien said:


> Welcome buddy


Thanks negolien!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesnowta. I would be willing to bet a few people have the same unit. The people here will have answers for you, unfortunately I’m not much help here.


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you sandyut!


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Welcome from Minnesnowta. I would be willing to bet a few people have the same unit. The people here will have answers for you, unfortunately I’m not much help here.


Thanks Minnesnowta!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome, from California. I agree with 

 TNJAKE
 about the Tel-Tru thermometer. They are the only accurate and trustable “steam gauges” you’ll find. But we still all use probe thermometers. The steam gauge is mainly for a quick glance, but a very trustable quick glance.


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi Sven,
Thanks for the reply. Should it be installed at grill level, or higher? Near the offset firebox?


----------



## DougE (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky, and yeah, you need a good remote therm


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

Thanks DougE,
I hope it’s not a steep burning curve, lol


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !

Keith


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

MFSmokes said:


> Thanks Minnesnowta!


Bigfurmn, We we’re in Cumberland, WI @ Louie’s Finer Meats before Covid hit. Still have some rubs from there…great sausages there!


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 22, 2022)

What Jake said.


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

Thanks BGKYSmoker, I like the idea of a quality thermometer without electronics. This smoker is basic. Doors and vents. Hope I can get the hang of it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2022)

I use wired probes on a very limited basis. Usually on my pellet smoker and when I'm smoking something like a butt and it's cold out and I'm lazy. Sausage smoking is another good example when to use them. On my stick burner and most other cooks no matter what pit I'm using I like the idea of being more primitive. I do temp meat and check for tenderness using I instant read thermometer. Properly calibrated it's the way to go. As far as the tel Tru. They are accurate. Maybe not as accurate as laying a wired probe on the grate but that's not needed either. People get hung up on this idea that their pit needs to be within 2° of set temp. That's ridiculous and not achievable.


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 22, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I use wired probes on a very limited basis. Usually on my pellet smoker and when I'm smoking something like a butt and it's cold out and I'm lazy. Sausage smoking is another good example when to use them. On my stick burner and most other cooks no matter what pit I'm using I like the idea of being more primitive. I do temp meat and check for tenderness using I instant read thermometer. Properly calibrated it's the way to go. As far as the tel Tru. They are accurate. Maybe not as accurate as laying a wired probe on the grate but that's not needed either. People get hung up on this idea that their pit needs to be within 2° of set temp. That's ridiculous and not achievable.


Thanks Jake, Where would you drill for mounting the tel thru? I have seen them high on the smoke chamber, and also at the grill level.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 22, 2022)

I have mine on the upper right by my stack but a lot of smokers have them on both sides and some have 4 which will get $$$. The beauty of electronic probe thermometers is you can move them around. I have one device that has 6 probes so I can place them in the meat and in multiple places on the grill tops. However, I’ve learned that “chasing the temp” is sort of useless unless you’re into competition or your having issues with consistency in different places in your smoker.


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 23, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I have mine on the upper right by my stack but a lot of smokers have them on both sides and some have 4 which will get $$$. The beauty of electronic probe thermometers is you can move them around. I have one device that has 6 probes so I can place them in the meat and in multiple places on the grill tops. However, I’ve learned that “chasing the temp” is sort of useless unless you’re into competition or your having issues with consistency in different places in your smoker.


There is a port already drilled and plugged in the upper right side, near the stack. Looks like a good place to start. Thanks for the help with this.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 23, 2022)

Welcome aboard from SE Arizona.
Nice looking rig.  It looks pretty clean for its age. 
You might want to give it a very light coat of canola oil on the outside when you do the burn off.

Also, some interesting info here on the forums about the Bar B Chef.





						Bar-B-Chef Find,...is it worth it? (Plenty of Pics)
					

Hello to all the smokers out there!    I am a complete and utter rookie to all this smoking business and a newbie to the forum as well,...but wanted to try smoking meat as my older brother smoked some brisket many years ago that I fondly remember,... it was quite tender and savory.  Anyway, I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 23, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Welcome aboard from SE Arizona.
> Nice looking rig.  It looks pretty clean for its age.
> You might want to give it a very light coat of canola oil on the outside when you do the burn off.
> 
> ...


Thanks SecondHandSmoker! I will give that a try, it is an older smoker, but the owner never used it. For the oil burn off, should I only heat from the firebox? Or build a fire in both chambers? 
I‘ll check the thread- thanks!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 23, 2022)

MFSmokes said:


> Thanks SecondHandSmoker! I will give that a try, it is an older smoker, but the owner never used it. For the oil burn off, should I only heat from the firebox? Or build a fire in both chambers?
> I‘ll check the thread- thanks!



You're welcome. 
Yes, from the pics, I wondered if it had ever been used since the inside was so "clean".
Just build the fire in the firebox and use the vents to regulate the heat in the chamber.

When applying the oil, rub on only a small amount and wipe off the excess. 
You want just a light sheen before doing the initial burn off.

If the grates are cast iron, give them a coat of oil too.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! You definitely came to a great place! Look forward to seeing some smokes on your new smoker! 
But, a word to the wise...keep a close eye on these guys...they are all enablers,  happy to help part you with your money,  get you to think you need more toys...so you can try new things, learn more info, and all so your to do list only ever keeps growing! But we still like them and love it here!

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee. Looks like a good smoker. Not hard to drill you a hole for a gauge. Get you a tel-tru. Very reliable. Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that glow in the dark therm from tel-tru.  I was thinking about getting one for the kettle.


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 23, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You're welcome.
> Yes, from the pics, I wondered if it had ever been used since the inside was so "clean".
> Just build the fire in the firebox and use the vents to regulate the heat in the chamber.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I’ll clean it up a bit and give it a burn.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 23, 2022)

MFSmokes said:


> Thanks, I’ll clean it up a bit and give it a burn.


----------



## MFSmokes (Feb 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! You definitely came to a great place! Look forward to seeing some smokes on your new smoker!
> But, a word to the wise...keep a close eye on these guys...they are all enablers,  happy to help part you with your money,  get you to think you need more toys...so you can try new things, learn more info, and all so your to do list only ever keeps growing! But we still like them and love it here!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! Think I’ll order a tel-tru to start. From what I’ve seen on other threads, looks like making a expanded metal firebox basket, with some SS bolt legs is a good idea to raise the coals, and hold more wood. Yes, lots of good help here on SMF!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 23, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I like that glow in the dark therm from tel-tru.  I was thinking about getting one for the kettle.


They look cool and for only 10 bucks more than the standard ones it's worth it. Got my 2 off amazon


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> They look cool and for only 10 bucks more than the standard ones it's worth it. Got my 2 off amazon



Yep.  I'd think they would be pretty handy during overnighters too.


----------



## Messenger (Jul 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee. Looks like a good smoker. Not hard to drill you a hole for a gauge. Get you a tel-tru. Very reliable. Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long does the glow hold a charge?  And how long do you have to charge it?  I have been thinking about getting these so any info on them you have would be great.


----------

